# A few firsts for Faelan today



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

at the TMAC trial 

His very first PACH Points out of the EXC STD Preferred B class
His first Exc JWW Preferred leg with a 1st place

The trial was in the Sports Dome - a venue that Towhee & Casey just cannot handle (soccer, basketball, pressurized atmosphere, whistles, airlocks etc etc etc).. I did need to move Faelan's cratesetc since one of the dogs behind him had no business being inside - crate lunging, aggressive sounding barking etc, Faelan stresses way down in that type of environment so I moved him. Several other people also moved ; he will probably be reported one of these days...

The courses were technical, the type of courses Faelan usually excels at  

Anyway, he was a very good boy today and may just get another massage to start his day tomorrow too  And he most certainly enjoyed his meatballs  And the gaggle of kids waiting to pet him when he was done (they had asked prior to his JWW run and I asked that they wait until after his run)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

congrats! Sounds like a great day! Are you entered tomorrow?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woo hoo, great job guys!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

congrats!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, we are entered today ... and I actually have to go to pick up hid ribbons from yesterday 



Loisiana said:


> congrats! Sounds like a great day! Are you entered tomorrow?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No Qs today ... Both runs were beautiful but:

STD: I forgot to cue 'over' for a lateral jump so while my left arm was out and I was exiting stage right , my mouth was silent and I guess Faelan figured that since I <ahem> sometimes mess up and have an extended arm, he would choose to ignore the arm and follow my movement - good news is it was fairly early in the course so we got to play some extreme moves which he did great at!

JWW; He started shaking his head (at least 3 or 4 times) in one section of the course and dropped a bar - an aggressive course that had even the more experienced teams having issues; a buddy suggested a change in the air pressure may have caused it since Faelan is fine now and was fine as soon as he left that section; all it takes in the dome is for someone to open one of the regular doors meant for emergencies or the big garage doors. Funny thing is I was called back to the table several minutes later - now of course I'm worried (that's what I do) - did I swear or not empty my pockets enough or something? Nope, they asked if I had a fault in my run, I asked if I'd get a Q if I said no, but laughed and said he knocked a bar so we were all laughing as they marked that 'F' so no Q there either. 

Overall a very good day though; fun runs with a few things to work on - He did not seem sure of his rear crosses and one lady (with a golden who also does field and obedience) had an awesome run - she was aglow it was such a once in a lifetime run; she lead out 4 jumps; basically diagonally across half the course and slammed that course in 30 seconds ; a long and technical course - I was so happy to share her joy.

It did remind me that I need to work on Faelan's lead outs; not on the lead out itself but on his release; he hesitates on his releases when I am at a distance. Probably a carryover from obedience stay proofing which can get kind of crazy LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> one lady (with a golden who also does field and obedience) had an awesome run - she was aglow it was such a once in a lifetime run; she lead out 4 jumps; basically diagonally across half the course and slammed that course in 30 seconds ; a long and technical course - I was so happy to share her joy.


Is a crazy to feel a small surge of happiness for someone you don't know and across the country? :wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, not crazy at all  If you knew this lady you'd feel even more joy!! She has to be one of the nicest people around and the bond with her dog is visible!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your PACH points!!! Many many more to come!

I had that darn lateral distance without a verbal cue bite me in the butt today with Barley. Sometimes on big running courses I have a hard time running him after Mira, she has so much more distance...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds like you and Faelan had a great weekend. Congratulations!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Sharon and Faelan.
Sounds like chinese astrophysics to me; but I'm glad Faelan is ok and sounds like an awesome weekend.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Great weekend.. Thanks for sharing that great story!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a great weekend Congrats!!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG I love your story, I can see it happening. Congrats on the points, well done.


----------

